# HR24-500 Audio Issues



## Mykroft (Aug 27, 2007)

As of last week I've been having a new problem with my HR24-500 HD-DVR.  I have it connected to my Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver and for years this setup has worked great with not a single problem. Suddenly I've started having issues with the audio dropping in and out. I know it's not a broadcast drop out because if I'm watching a recorded program and back it up I can sometimes hear the audio I missed.

And when I say the audio drops out, it's not for a second or two, it's for good. And it'll randomly come back later, which has made diagnosing the issue very difficult.

When the audio is missing, I do get a fairly faint steady clicking sound from the speakers. It's very hard to hear though but it's there every time the audio is missing.

When I go into the HR24's settings and disable Dolby Digital, I often do get Stereo sound. But the odd thing is in this mode, the receiver ends up kicking back and forth between Stereo and Dolby Digital decoding...often 20-30 times per minute, which is very annoying because the receiver clicks and the audio stops during that transition.

In order to try and diagnose what might be the issue I have tried the following:


Replaced HDMI cable from HR-24 to receiver, no change.
Connected HR-24 directly to TV, always works with no issues, however it does not decode DD so it's hard to be sure.
I get no audio issues from my Sony Bluray player, works great over HDMI. (Makes me thing the HR24 is at fault.)
I swapped out to a different HR-24 that I have, worked ok for a bit then same issue. (could be a software problem?)
Connected a digital coax cable and ran it to my Onkyo AVR and set it to use that for audio instead of the HDMI cable. Worked great at first, then eventually same issue with clicks and all.
When I cycle through various surround modes on the AVR, the clicking sound changes somewhat and I can make out dialog in various chirps and clips sometimes, but in general the audio is gone. 
Ran the HDMI cable through a different input on the AVR, worked at first, eventually same issue.

Has anyone else experienced this problem at all or can recommend potential fixes? It's getting pretty darn annoying. I don't have the HR-24 software version number in front of me but the date was 4/30.

I haven't totally ruled out my AVR as the issue but given that it works great with my Bluray player I'm leaning towards the HR-24 being the problem.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sure sounds like an AVR problem. You might want to post this question in the relevant Onkyo thread in the "AV Receiver" forum at http://www.avsforum.com


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

What he said.

Many an Onkyo and Denon have had their DD issues fixed by a current firmware update.

I'd scour that thread for firmware issues.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mykroft said:


> As of last week I've been having a new problem with my HR24-500 HD-DVR. I have it connected to my Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver and for years this setup has worked great with not a single problem. Suddenly I've started having issues with the audio dropping in and out. I know it's not a broadcast drop out because if I'm watching a recorded program and back it up I can sometimes hear the audio I missed.
> 
> And when I say the audio drops out, it's not for a second or two, it's for good. And it'll randomly come back later, which has made diagnosing the issue very difficult.
> 
> ...


I would think you proved the AVR was at fault when you put the other DVR on it and the same thing happened. I wouldn't even bother searching for an update for your AVR, I'd be out buying a new AVR. I use Sonys and have never had a problem similar to yours. I've seen posts with problems similar to yours and they usually are Onkyos or Denons. If I were still gambling, I'd be willing to bet a whole bunch of money on you putting a $300 Sony AVR in place of your present AVR and the problem going away. Besides, it's Father's Day, a good time to buy a reliable Sony. Treat yourself! :hi:

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I would think you proved the AVR was at fault when you put the other DVR on it and the same thing happened. I wouldn't even bother searching for an update for your AVR, I'd be out buying a new AVR. I use Sonys and have never had a problem similar to yours. I've seen posts with problems similar to yours and they usually are Onkyos or Denons. If I were still gambling, I'd be willing to bet a whole bunch of money on you putting a $300 Sony AVR in place of your present AVR and the problem going away. Besides, it's Father's Day, a good time to buy a reliable Sony. Treat yourself! :hi:
> 
> Rich


+1 on Sony AVRs. Have been using them for many years without any issues.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

We run Yamaha AVRs at my house.
No problems.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Denon here. Low end, sometimes have to power cycle it. Reminds me to see if there's a firmware update.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> We run Yamaha AVRs at my house.
> No problems.


Bought one at Costco. Was horrible. Tell me Costco doesn't sell seconds.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Costco doesn't sell seconds....

Well, I can't tell a lie, I don't know, but strongly suspect you're right. Moreover, they number their custom made models to closely resemble the numbers of known sets, but can use cheaper parts or leave features off.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Bought one at Costco. Was horrible. Tell me Costco doesn't sell seconds. 

Rich


Actually they don't as far as I have ever seen. There can be a bad Yamaha or any other unit once in a while it happens with every brand. 

Once had a bad 3k pre amp come out of a box to use for a display in store. That was a fun discussion with the manufacturer.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Costco doesn't sell seconds....
> 
> Well, I can't tell a lie, I don't know, but strongly suspect you're right. Moreover, they number their custom made models to closely resemble the numbers of known sets, but can use cheaper parts or leave features off.


Their watches are seconds, I can verify that.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have noticed that a lot of sale items at Walmart, Sears, Best Buy, etc. now have the wording "refurbished" in the description.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of sale items at Walmart, Sears, Best Buy, etc. now have the wording "refurbished" in the description.


I've noticed the same thing. At least they have the decency to tell us, gotta give them credit for that.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've noticed the same thing. At least they have the decency to tell us, gotta give them credit for that. 

Rich


Dont know about other states, but in NY is the law to disclose if a product is refurbished


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Dont know about other states, but in NY is the law to disclose if a product is refurbished


Maybe NJ just passed the same law? I don't see much risk buying something like that from WalMart, they'll take anything back without much hassle. D* has apparently begun to actually refurb the 24s, at least from my experience. I've got a few 24s that are refurbed and they are fine. Still wouldn't trust the older refurbed models.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The replacement HR24-100 for my dead HR23-700 in the last couple of weeks said refurbished on the box.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The replacement HR24-100 for my dead HR23-700 in the last couple of weeks said refurbished on the box.


They've always had some indications the units were refurbished.

Rich


----------

